# My Traincase (Small but Lovely)



## MadameXK (Sep 17, 2008)

The only thing not in the picture is my MAC eyeshadow palatte, but otherwise that's my entire make-up collection. It's mostly NARS and MAC, but I have quite a few other goodies in there (like some stunning fall Dior stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Enjoy the pictures of my fledgling collection!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 17, 2008)

lovely! i like the way that traincase is set up!


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2008)

great collection, love the traincase!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 17, 2008)

That's a great looking traincase.  I see some really fine looking products in it too.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 17, 2008)

wheres that train case from?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## MadameXK (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_wheres that train case from?_

 
 I bought it from Sephora's online site


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 2, 2008)

I like your collection , and the traincaise looks nice and easy to organize I need to invest in one of them :-D


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice collection! I just bought one of those traincases and it's so cute and sexy lol. The best part is that the compartments are adjustable. I ran out of room, but I have a 3 drawer thingy for the rest of the stuff...


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

little but nice


----------

